# As we approach the election in September does it excite you?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While many people seem to get switched off by the thought of elections, there is certainly a high level of interest in the Australian political scene at the moment. Does the thought of voting in September excite you or bore you?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

If i were to vote ( im not able) i do believe its a bore. I heard from hubby its compulsory to vote in Australia and that you can get fined if you dont use your vote, is this true?


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

It's true....I'm not so sure it's a good thing. 


The upcoming election worries me....I believe we need change and if it doesn't happen I'm not sure what state our country will be in 3 years


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

i dont really understand why it is mandatory to vote in Australia. Not going to the polling station should be as respecful as going there.


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

this is a pretty dismal election- both major parties are looking pretty bad. I think the most interesting outcome would be if lack of interest in either of them results in more independants and 3rd parties getting elected than usual, which might well be the case.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

copperpot said:


> i dont really understand why it is mandatory to vote in Australia. Not going to the polling station should be as respecful as going there.


You dont need to register for the electrol role as far as i understand. There is a way were your name is not on the list to vote.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

louiseb said:


> If i were to vote ( im not able) i do believe its a bore. I heard from hubby its compulsory to vote in Australia and that you can get fined if you dont use your vote, is this true?


It is compulsory to enrol and vote in federal elections or referendums if you:
- are an Australian citizen, and
- are 18 years of age or older*, and
- have lived for at least one month at your current address.

Voting in Australia is a responsibility for its citizens.
No one can say that they "did not have a vote"......
And no one can complain too much about the elected government.....after all, it shows the "will of the people" at the election time.

And you can be fined if you are registered to vote and do not have your name crossed off the list.

See the link - it explains some points:
Compulsory Voting - Australian Electoral Commission
http://www.aec.gov.au/FAQs/Enrolment.htm

But, "donkey" or invalid voting is not compulsory....just a waste of your time and vote.

And we sure need a change......for the better.

We need to stop complacency and start caring about the nations future and its government.


----------

